# Full auto AK



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cruising the web this morning I came across a few sites offering used east block fire control group parts to convert AKs to full auto. These parts were were cheap (around $50) and offered for sale to anyone....... no class 3 FFL required.
Obviously it is illegal to even own these parts. So, does installing these few parts actually get you a full auto gun? How can they sell these parts without getting into a whole lot if trouble? It looks like these parts are “drop in” and basically anyone could do it. Seems too good to be true! All that said, if these parts kits are on the level and easily installed I can see where many would want to stash a set for ‘just in case’.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Cruising the web this morning I came across a few sites offering used east block fire control group parts to convert AKs to full auto. These parts were were cheap (around $50) and offered for sale to anyone....... no class 3 FFL required.
> Obviously it is illegal to even own these parts. So, does installing these few parts actually get you a full auto gun? How can they sell these parts without getting into a whole lot if trouble? It looks like these parts are "drop in" and basically anyone could do it. Seems too good to be true! All that said, if these parts kits are on the level and easily installed I can see where many would want to stash a set for 'just in case'.


 I would not recommend ordering any of them


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have no need for these parts or any intention of buying them. I just found it very interesting that they are offered for sale. There are also people offering parts to convert ARs to full auto. It is my understanding that merely possessing these parts is a big no-no so I’m wondering if this is another internet scam.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have no need for these parts or any intention of buying them. I just found it very interesting that they are offered for sale. There are also people offering parts to convert ARs to full auto. It is my understanding that merely possessing these parts is a big no-no so I'm wondering if this is another internet scam.


 It can be done . But I am betting if you order them you may get a visit from ATF. They are not above setting people up. many years ago Brady bill erea I had one try to sell me 203 parts. he was PO when I said I would be right back with the cash ... and brought local LEO with me.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The laws governing this issue are complex and I don't really understand all of them. It *used to be* that having some of the parts was legal. If, however, you owned all the parts to make a gun fully auto, it was illegal even if you didn't own the weapon.

IF the AK is anything like the AR, the parts are *not* drop in. You have to permanently modify the receiver. If you make the necessary cuts and drill the right holes in a receiver, then the receiver becomes a machine gun - even without any internal parts.

The following is not intended to be legal advice, just a view from my own experience:

You might be able to order the parts to make an AK fully auto. You might not ever see an ATF agent looking for those parts. Then, again, anything could happen at your house. A family member could get into trouble. Your home could become subject to a search for any number of reasons. Inclement weather could cause you utility problems and a worker enter your home and see fully auto stuff whereupon they call the cops. My wife has a son by a previous marriage. The cops are always wanting to search my home for him, despite the fact I got a restraining order against him.

I cannot tell you what to do or not do, but you only have to ask if having the parts is worth the risk of a felony conviction. Honestly, if I had parts like that, there is no way I'd keep them at home. I might keep them in a locker at work, buried somewhere, or anywhere except in my possession. You might need them some day, but it's a risk that even if we discussed it beyond what I just wrote might be considered a conspiracy to commit. So, be careful.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is pretty common for the ATF to run sting operations, so likely that this is one. I remember a Glock 17 auto sear that someone had advertised on Amazon in the airsoft section that was in fact an actual illegal auto sear. Best just to stay away from anything that looks shady and/or illegal.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes,this sounds like a pinch to me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with RedLion, I wouldn't put anything past the blankity blank blanks at ATF.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It is pretty common for the ATF to run sting operations, so likely that this is one. I remember a Glock 17 auto sear that someone had advertised on Amazon in the airsoft section that was in fact an actual illegal auto sear. Best just to stay away from anything that looks shady and/or illegal.


My first thought was sting operation. The parts that make a firearm fully automatic generally require a class two permit and $200 tax payment if I am not mistaken.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

On the subject of stings.... has anyone heard of armslist stings?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> On the subject of stings.... has anyone heard of armslist stings?[/QUOTE
> 
> Pretty much anywhere weapons are sold they will try and entrap someone. I know when I ran into it I was shopping for a 37MM flare that works and looks like a 40mm 203. It was the ATF guy that was pushing the real 203 on me . When I said to much just to blow him off he dropped the price a good bit I knew then something was up. Then he showed it to me. There was no doubt in my mind then he was up to something. When I brought Local LE in on it ,that is when I found out who he was. And so did most at the gun show.
> Remember this you do not have to commit a crime to be charged and or arrested. Current events as an example they can run you broke until you plea to something. We see now how will the Government is to fake evidence to alter facts to fit the made up crime. And hide things that show you did nothing wrong.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> On the subject of stings.... has anyone heard of armslist stings?


I would be willing to bet money that they happen.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

never mind


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to agree with most of the posters. That scenario stinks to high heaven and the guy was fishing for a sucker; and it was probably ATF. I have heard of them doing those kinds of stings before. They are very crooked and underhanded, and they will stoop to trickery.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> On the subject of stings.... has anyone heard of armslist stings?


I have not heard anything about an Armslist sting; however, many years ago the then ATF advertised in Shotgun News (now Firearms News.) They advertised drop in auto sears for the AR. The name of the company was TPF Enterprises. It was code for To Prison Fast. If you bought a sear, the ATF showed up at your house wanting to see your registered lower. When you couldn't produce one, they searched your house. I heard a lot about those entrapment schemes. If someone offers you something shady on the Internet, don't bite.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

My dad always said if it sounds too good to be true it usually is.


----------

